# hash oil



## BudGrower (Feb 11, 2014)

i made some hash oil by placing MJ in a bucket with ice and cold water, knocked the hell outta them for 15 mins, took the leafs n extras out, used nylon fabric to get the small pieces of leafs and finally boiled it until all the water evaporated  and the oil is ready
but when i smoke it somthing wrong happens i feel cold, pain in my body, pain in chest, 
ps: i smoked hash oil b4, i smoked some of MJ used to make the oil


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

The right way to make Bubble

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1223953

And this is not just for you BG,,its for PPL who see the Thread,and want to know how to make Bubble.
I dont want ppl to think that its normal for someone who has been a member here since 2011,,,and doesnt know how to make bubble.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Read his post. He is trying to make Bubble. I didnt name the thread.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

multifarious said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that Hash Oil is made using solvents
> 
> "Hash Oil" and "Bubble Hash" being two different products



Good point.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

multifarious said:
			
		

> I have read the post but as a member since 2008 I didn't want people to think that Hash Oil and Bubble Hash were the same thing.
> The op said he was making "Hash Oil"
> "You" have jumped to the assumption that he was trying to make "bubble hash"



Again,,good point,,but I always assume your making bubble when your extracting with water and ice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Im not surprised to much about the quality of what he got,,more so about what happen to him with the Chest Pain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

multifarious said:
			
		

> When you assume, you make an *** out of u and me.
> ~ Oscar Wilde on Assumption



LOL,,yeah i do that sometimes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Im not sure,,never tried. Ive read about the grumby,,just seem to me to be easier to get Bags and do it right. What ever his method,,it shouldnt cause the problems he spoke of.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Could be,,,just think there is an underlying thingy going on with his health,,but you might be correct. He may of brewed himself some bad smoke. What ever he brewed up,,sure wasnt Oil or Bubble.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Yesser,,i dont have a clue what he was thinking,,or where he read of the method he was using.


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 11, 2014)

guys my health is good but when i smoked tht sht i have some pain as i said earlier, the original MJ used is good but i think am good now, even when i inhale i have chronic pain, so i just came back from emergency and they told me i got serious allergy to the thing i smoked ( i told them it was sheesha )
now why i boiled it, to get rid of the extra water i thought it would be faster than the bags 
on the other hand thank WEEDHOPPER & multifarious for caring


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

I went to the emergency room 4 times before they admitted me with a heart Attack,,and they did open heart Surgery within a few days. Just keep an eye on it. Could be Lung problems or exactly what they said,,who knows.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry you aren't well BG, give yourself a rest...don't smoke anything. Get better...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

:chuck:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

Ninja Style






































:rofl:







































I dont have to say a word.....I just flip them the Bird..and keep going...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

American Dank


:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2014)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> The OP got you fooled Multi...His first language is English and he is just playing the middle east crap. No translation program I know of or seen is able to translate new American slang with slang spelling in the same format. He is some young kid that is getting his jolly's playing on his Mother's computer.
> 
> 4u's excuse is, he is always high on dank




Lots of us look like fools here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

:rofl:   Mommas pc


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2014)

huh?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2014)

I think i will go throw up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

:bolt:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 11, 2014)

hi Rose, so how did the hash oil work out for you and your friend? well I hope. I found that making CO2 hash(with Larry OG) and then eating it like a pill worked amazingly well for me and my back pain. It worked far better than smoking it and lasted for about 8hours with a very nice smooth high and body stone that made me feel like I was sitting in a warm vibrating chair. Unfortunately though since I was busted I haven't been able to have anymore. I miss it right now with the crazy weather that we are having here in the Carolinas. It makes my back and legs ache like having the flu. I have to depend on prescription codeine for pain(little)relief.

How do you think the Everclear worked out for making the oil? I tried it with Butane a couple times but it was such a pain to do that I found doing the CO2 to be far easier and less messy, not to mention no worry of ingesting butane that had not been removed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2014)

BG--if you smoke marijuana, I highly doubt that you had an allergic reaction to the cannabis.  However, I cannot tell you what the problem is.  I would not smoke any more of it.

Any time you are doing something new like this, it is a good idea to search the web for instructions on how to do what you want.  I'm with multi in that you probably damaged the trichs when you tried to boil the water off, ruining whatever you had left after boiling.  So, not sure exactly what you smoked.  Something in the nylon you used to strain the mixture could be at fault.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Its kinda like the Flu to me. Most the time it aint the Flu that kills PPL,,its underlying conditions with the Flu that gets ya.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

$100 says the herb he used had some sort of mold on it causing the ill effects to his respiratory system when he smoked it

don't smoke moldy weed


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> hi Rose, so how did the hash oil work out for you and your friend? well I hope. I found that making CO2 hash(with Larry OG) and then eating it like a pill worked amazingly well for me and my back pain. It worked far better than smoking it and lasted for about 8hours with a very nice smooth high and body stone that made me feel like I was sitting in a warm vibrating chair. Unfortunately though since I was busted I haven't been able to have anymore. I miss it right now with the crazy weather that we are having here in the Carolinas. It makes my back and legs ache like having the flu. I have to depend on prescription codeine for pain(little)relief.
> 
> How do you think the Everclear worked out for making the oil? I tried it with Butane a couple times but it was such a pain to do that I found doing the CO2 to be far easier and less messy, not to mention no worry of ingesting butane that had not been removed.




Hi Hushpuppy, Will you tell me how you made that please? I am very interested.  I wish i could send you some oil. I am so sorry you are having that pain. That is so horrible you got busted and can't use that fantastic meds. 

The oil is helping my husband and me. Me with blood sugar, Bud with MS. The friend w/crohns is not taking it as she is having a problem with tooo low of blood pressure, and rso makes your bp lower. Her husband w/Ms didn't like feeling stoned, so he quit.  A lady with cancer loves it. says it is the only way she can get any sleep after chemo...  So we are still trying it out.... The state here may make it impossible to make... you really need a pound of dried herb. I won't have that with the limited number of plants they are recommending. 

So good to hear from you HP, thank you. And please tell me howyou do the co2. thank you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2014)

I am interested in this, too Hush.  I really couldn't find anything when I searched for it.


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 12, 2014)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sorry you aren't well BG, give yourself a rest...don't smoke anything. Get better...


thank u Rose, am all good now and the doctor told me to stop smoking atleast for now and i didnt smoke for 2 days now i miss my cig :smoke1:
god bless u


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 12, 2014)

multifarious said:
			
		

> The op's first language isn't English, what's your excuse for your poor spelling ?


thnx multifarious  



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Lots of us look like fools here.


hhhhhhhhh and he calls him self civilized !



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> BG--if you smoke marijuana, I highly doubt that you had an allergic reaction to the cannabis. However, I cannot tell you what the problem is. I would not smoke any more of it.
> 
> Any time you are doing something new like this, it is a good idea to search the web for instructions on how to do what you want. I'm with multi in that you probably damaged the trichs when you tried to boil the water off, ruining whatever you had left after boiling. So, not sure exactly what you smoked. Something in the nylon you used to strain the mixture could be at fault.


i throw all of it and i think u n multi r right



			
				WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Its kinda like the Flu to me. Most the time it aint the Flu that kills PPL,,its underlying conditions with the Flu that gets ya.


no my frnd nt flu i think i smoked burnt trichomes or i dunno wat ist 



			
				orangesunshine said:
			
		

> $100 says the herb he used had some sort of mold on it causing the ill effects to his respiratory system when he smoked it
> 
> don't smoke moldy weed


not mold the MJ used i grown it n it was okay but i think multi & THG got the cause




thnx Rose,THG, multi, WH, orangesunshine


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 12, 2014)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> How pitiful has the MP family became?


we have a saying here ( when somthing comes near to death u will see many friendly knifes ) i couldnt translate it better but it applies here, nice to see around ozzy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2014)

Rosebud and THG: I may have misled you as to what I did. I was using Dry Ice to make hash not the oil. I get the dry ice from the local grocery store for less than $10 for all that I need, and I use the standard bubble bags. I dry all of my trim and any buds that I use until it is mostly dry as it works best with dry material. You end up getting a tiny amount of leaf matter mixed into the kief that shakes off of the leaves because the co2 ice dries it out even more. (freeze dries it) I like this method as it isn't as messy as dealing with bubble method and no worries of the chems with butane.

It isn't as pure as the bubble but it is close as I use a 160 micron bag. I like this method also because It allows me to press it into pills that I can easily adjust the dosage as it isn't as strong as oil, and it goes into the system slower. Your friend who didn't like the stone might do better with this method as it delivers much slower and can be used in the tiniest amounts.

I actually love the Larry OG for this as it gives me a very clear head high with a very gentle and comfortable body stone that feels like sitting in a warm vibrating chair. I am seriously considering moving to a legal state so that I can get it back and get off the codeine that is atrophying my muscles.

Sorry if I misled you guys


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2014)

Come north young man!!!! That you for the reply hushpuppy. What degree of doneness did you take your Larry?  There has to be a better way to ask that?

Did you take your larry with amber or cloudy?  It sounds like heavenin the warm chair. I need to try that.  

I have never made hash but have the bags, So I go get the dry ice, come home and then what do I do?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2014)

Break buds up adding to bag, add dry ice and shake it over a mirror.

Using co2 gas: break up buds, add to turkey baster or similar, (like making bho), run hose from TB to co2 tank. turn tank on. The rush of super cold air is suppose to rip the trics off the plant. Never done it, just what I read.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2014)

To do the co2 extraction right, you need specialized equipment.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have never tried the co2 "oil" extraction. I just use the bags ffor bubble. I use 160 micron, which will give a little dried leaf matter but for "eating it" it doesn't pose a problem. It also guarantees that I get nearly all of the oil that is present with the material. I would say that if you want more pure from the dry ice method then use 120-100micron bags to eliminate the freeze-dried leaf matter.

Rosebud: I was flowering mine until I started seeing about 5-10% amber and maybe 80% cloudy, and 5-10% clear, or "there-abouts"  I didn't let it get much amber as most off my peeps like more heady high than body or couch-lock.

I found the key to dry ice method is to dry the trim and buds until they are nearly crispy so that there is very little moisture but the leaves are still some green rather than all brown. This helps prevent the kief from freezing up on the bag screen too much. Also, You need to do it in a place that is either quite cold or very dry so that the humidity in the air doesn't gather on the screen so much.

I take a storm window glass that I picked up and set it on a table then fill a 3gal bucket with a layer of trim then a thin layer of broken (medium chunks, golfball size) dry ice (use gloves or ice will burn any tender skin), then another layer off trim and dry ice. Pull bag over bucket and pull it all the way to the screen so that the screen is stretched against rim of bucket. I then twist up the mouth off the bag under the bottom of the bucket and begin shaking it around to freeze the trichomes. 

After a little bit of shaking and swirling the bucket, I turn it over and start shaking it up and down over the glass like a salt/pepper shaker. This takes a good bit of exercise as I shake it for 2-3 minutes until I don't see material ffalling from the bucket. By that point the screen is usually clogged with frozen moisture. I turn it over and whack the sides of the bucket to knock the frost off the screen and turn it over and shake again ffor another minute.

After this process, I turn it back upright and whack it several times to remove anything that is stuck to the screen. Then I remove the bag from the bucket and set it aside to defrost. I use another clean bucket to dump the now trim dust into so that I can remove the dry ice that still has some size. I add more trim to the bucket and start the whole process again. 

After each run off a bucket full, I use a new bag because they will get clogged and need to be washed. Once I have done all that I am going to do, I take a credit card and scrape it all up into a pile and then press it into a stiff clump so that I can pick it up and put it on unwaxed parchment paper. I close the paper around it and press it with my hands. The heat in my hands warms it and helps it to clump better. I keep it wrapped in the paper and let it sit for a few days before pressing it into pills. 

I have smoked this hash in bowls and in a big vaporizer and it melts and cooks down to a nice light-grey ash.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2014)

I pretty much follow the process that but Hush does.  However, I don't know what I do wrong, but my dry ice hash just does not have that hashy taste (which I love) that my bubble hash (made with regular ice) does.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hushpuppy again.

Thank you Hushpuppy.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2014)

Goddess, Maybe you are drying the trim too long or not long enough. I let my trim dry for probably 8weeks before using it. So it kind of gets cured as I dry it for a week and then put it in a bin and let it continue to dry more slowly with the lid on it. Everyone who has tried mine loves it 

Your welcome Rose. I have thought about moving to Colorado so that I could get a job growing for one of the dispensaries, or to one of the other states that allows medical, but my wife wants to move to the mountains of Tennessee. Once I am clear of the legal troubles, I will make up my mind. I know that NC will not be allowing MMJ any time soon so I don't see staying here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2014)

Hush, has your wife every visited the west?  If she loves mountains, she belongs in the west.  After she has seen the Rockies, the Cascades, she won't call the hills of Tennessee mountains ever again.  If she has  not been out west, I hope that you can encourage her to visit before she makes a final decision.  I love the west and the mountains.  I cnnot imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 14, 2014)

I fully intend to come out there at least to visit as I have always wanted to see those mountains. Its ironic really, I have seen the German and Austrian Alps, which are breath-taking, but I have never been any farther west than Memphis Tenn.

I don't think I will have any problems getting my wife to visit the "big mountains" before we do any moves. Right now its a matter of money since I am disabled and trying to get a teenager into and through college. My issues may prove to be a decision maker though.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 7, 2014)

Hush move to Canada  all your problems solved


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 7, 2014)

Canada is a great move idea, but with legal issues they can extradite you back.


----------



## robertr (Mar 7, 2014)

Why Canada? it is illegal up here. Maybe BC but that would be it.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 10, 2014)

robertr said:


> Why Canada? it is illegal up here. Maybe BC but that would be it.



I meant for the mountains, people and relaxation factor....HP's wife would love that, Colorado would be a great choice too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 10, 2014)

I would love to go to Colorado and see if it would be the place for me, but their water issues seem to be getting worse rather than better, like Cali. If Tenn gets their MMJ up, that may be the place. I don't know if my bones could take moving to Canada or points north. Winters are hell on my back. Between the cold and the low pressure systems that have come through this winter (not to mention having no good meds) I have caught hell this year.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2014)

Come to washington and grow your meds HP and  you won't care as much about the winter...We would be glad to have you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

I am looking at moving to either Oregon or Washington.  I have serious doubts that my state will okay mmj in my lifetime (I call us the Texas of the west).  It is really hard to live in fear all the time because you grow your own medicine.  I look at people on Oxy and shake my head in wonder that out of the 2 of us, I am the criminal.  Often though, Hushpuppy, real life dictates the paths we follow.  So, we do what we have to do and plan for what we want to do.  I am in no position to simply up and move either.  But, one day soon....


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am looking at moving to either Oregon or Washington.  I have serious doubts that my state will okay mmj in my lifetime (I call us the Texas of the west).  It is really hard to live in fear all the time because you grow your own medicine.  I look at people on Oxy and shake my head in wonder that out of the 2 of us, I am the criminal.  Often though, Hushpuppy, real life dictates the paths we follow.  So, we do what we have to do and plan for what we want to do.  I am in no position to simply up and move either.  But, one day soon....



No income tax in Washington state...bonus


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah THG, come hang out


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 30, 2014)

LOL, Welcome to BD #chatpost :smoke1: am kiddin u r all #WELCOME


----------

